
Some light is the dark space of databases - laahs
I have been reading a bunch of articles on internet, and I must admit that because of unicorns, the dream of exponential growth startups and all the buzz around it ... a lot of people become paranoïd, and prematurely think about growth ...<p>Therefore, I have been obsessed about choosing the right db technology and the right place to host it for the best price&#x2F;performances ratio.<p>The project is a mix of business listing and social network, with a search engine letting users find shops by category and see activity of his friends (who when there, commented, liked, what he bought, somebody invited you to go to YYY etc) ...<p>I am kind of stuck, trying to find the best choice for it before sarting, choosing between SQL and NOSQL and in the case of NOSQL, choosing the right technology...<p>If anybody has some insights and advices.
After reading a beat ... It looks like Cloudant, Cassandra and mongo should be fierce contenders.<p>The problems I see are:
they are schemaless (pretty usefull when you need flexibility, and I probably will) but then do I lose the ability to enforce &quot;type&quot; of data on specific &quot;fields&quot; ... such as an age being an int and not a string, and the db sending an error if I submit the value &quot;twelve&quot; instead of 12 ...  or set required fields ... ? this should be handled by backend  check before sending to db? (I would be using golang)
======
laahs
Any opinion?

